# GITD Cross & Angels



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Walmart find:

I was at walmart over the weekend and I wandered down a clearance isle. They had piles of Memorial day wreaths and floral markers. 

I also noticed a shelf with little white crosses on them so I checked them out. They were about 10 inches tall without the included ground stake. These crosses glow in the dark with a blue color. I thought they'd be great at the back of my cemetery where there isn't a lot of light so I grabbed one that had an angel on it.

Hobby Lobby find:
The outdoor/garden statuary is 50% off right now. I saw 2 angels that would look great incorporated into a tombstone design.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The crosses could be cut off and placed on headstones, coffins, crypt doors...

Have a picture of these?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

And can you take the picture really slow....
That way FE can see it, LOL.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Have a picture of these?


No, but I'll look for one. I threw out the packaging but I can take a pic of it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> And can you take the picture really slow....
> That way FE can see it, LOL.


Hey buddy, hear the knock?
There's a fire burning at the end of a paper bag....you should stomp it out!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha ha TD..
hmm maybe I should drive up to wally world .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Ha ha TD..


Yeah Lilly, give TD to post more! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The crosses look like this in the light:
http://messagefromtheheart.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=20


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well our wally world didn't have any memorial stuff on sale or otherwise.... crap...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The crosses were $4.95 at my wally world.

If you want one (or more) and you're willing to pay for it + tax + shipping I can make a run for some.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Doesn't that really say something about us when we go to an everyday store off season and find everyday items and twist them into what can we do with them for the High Holiday? I drive my mother nuts with that. But, I am starting to corrupt her. She is starting to look at things and make suggestions on her own. Actually, she is scouring yard sales for me for props.


----------

